# flange 1/2 in. above finished floor- what to do



## frgwtchr (May 13, 2009)

Thanks so much for the advice on this forum; it has gotten me 95% of the way through this bathroom remodel!

I replaced the waste pipes and flange and then installed a new subfloor, backboard, and laid and grouted the ceramic tile. My problem is that the flange sits about a half inch above the finished floor. I have already drilled through the tile to secure the flange to the floor but cannot get it to sit directly on top of the floor. Do I have to rip up everything and start all over with new lengths of waste pipes??? How else can I remedy this situation?


----------



## ssweeney (May 13, 2009)

*if it was my reno*

congrats on doin the job yourself to this point. when you had your subfloor in place and before you tiled , did you notice the flange being higher than the sub?? if i had i would have layed one more piece of 3/4 plywood to the floor. it cant hurt and certainly ads stability for the tile long as you cross lay it . then your flange would be 1/4 in below which is perfect for a wax ring.

in other words, sorry, but to my knowledge , i would be taking up the tile and adding more subfloor.


----------



## JDC (Mar 11, 2008)

Go to a plumbing supply house and buy a marble slab made specifically for this situation. You will need to cut spacers to go between the bottom of the flange and the tile floor. I routinely just cut 1/2" copper to length for the 4 screws. (ie four 1/2" pieces of 1/2" copper to bridge the space between your flange and floor). The marble slab comes with the flange hole already cut in it. Should remedy your problem easily.

BTW 1/4" below finished floor is NOT perfect for the flange. the bottom of the flange should sit ON TOP of the finished floor.


----------



## hayewe farm (Mar 15, 2009)

The first thing to do is measure the inset on the bottom of the toilet, it may be enough to work with the flange ½"high. If not a toilet spacer can be added.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Closet flanges are made to be attached to the floor. If not, any movement of the toilet could break the flange or even the piping. If you can access the piping from under the toilet, I would cut the pipe to the correct length and use a No-hub or Fernco coupling to reconnect the pieces.


----------



## frgwtchr (May 13, 2009)

*my homeade solution*

well after searching and searching for this marble toilet slab thing and having no success I went up through the ceiling on the first floor under the bathroom to see what I could do. Because of the tight spacing and the difficulty in get a saw in the cut the pipes and start over I decided to chip away the tile ans the backer board underneath a little at a time until I could push the flange further down. Then I realized that the flange (not the floor) was actually not level so one side touches the floor and one side is about and 1/8 of an inch off the floor. I decided to run with it and see what happens. I just don't have the energy to start all over right now. So I screwed everything down, set the wax ring and the toilet and so far so good. Three flushes and no sign of leaks while watching through the hole in the ceiling underneath.

I did notice that a bit of the wax came up through the holes on the toilet where it bolts to the flange. Is that normal or cause for alarm?

I definately learned a lot from doing this from start to finish. i like the member who quotes "if you haven't made any mistakes, you haven't learned anything". Thanks again for all your help even if you didn't know you were giving it to me


----------



## JDC (Mar 11, 2008)

Wax squeeze out through the bolt holes is nothing to be alarmed about. 

I surprised you couldnt find a marble slab though. These are a stock item at every plumbing supply house around my area.


----------

